# Anything a STE-3+600EX-RT can do that a YN-622+430EXII can not?



## MK5GTI (Jan 28, 2013)

So i am reading a lot of awesome reviews on both STE3 and YN-622c, and obviously the pricing is miles a apart, especially you have to go with the 600EX-RT option, so if i have to go more than 1 speedlite, that can get really expensive.

Am i missing some important function off Canon's RT series?

anybody try both?


----------



## JerryKnight (Jan 29, 2013)

Well, there are two main things to compare: the guide number, and the radio vs optical TTL.

Guide number is obvious - the 600 RT can put out a lot more light than the 430. What difference that makes practically depends on its use.

The remote technology differences also depend on your usage. There are two main weaknesses of the optical TTL system that I can think of. Backlighting or rim lighting is very difficult to get consistently, since the subject obscures the line of sight to the flash, and using the flash outdoors with bright sunshine makes it hard for the slave to detect the pre-flash signal.

If neither of these cases affect you, and you never have to light up medium sized rooms, then there's no practical difference, but if you might shoot in any of these situations, then the difference will be huge.

The benefit of the RT system over cheaper E-TTL radio remotes is that everything is compact and self-contained. No extra dongles to worry about. But apart from that, and the "new hotness" factor, you can achieve the same results for cheaper using Phottix Odins or PocketWizard TT1/TT5's.


----------



## MK5GTI (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks Jerry for the reply. I should have name my title to YN-622c + non-RT speedlight. or maybe using the 580, guessing the output is fairly close to the 600RT.

Any i never consider the Pocket wizards cheap(er)


----------



## Malte_P (Jan 31, 2013)

MK5GTI said:


> Thanks Jerry for the reply. I should have name my title to YN-622c + non-RT speedlight. or maybe using the 580, guessing the output is fairly close to the 600RT.
> 
> Any i never consider the Pocket wizards cheap(er)



output is the same.

canon "cheated" for the 60 GN.
it´s only when you zoom to 200 that it reaches a GN of 60.

if you look at the GN for 105mm, you will find that it matches that of the 580EX II.


----------



## Wildfire (Jan 31, 2013)

Not having to manage so many different devices (and all their batteries!) is probably an advantage of the RT system. Since the radio triggers are contained in the 600EX RT you don't need to hassle with the extra batteries and connections.


----------



## Lawliet (Jan 31, 2013)

RT can control 5 flash groups instead of just 3, and it supports autoflash (Metering via the sensor integrated in the flash instead by the camera. I.E. it gives me a certain LV regardless of flash/subject distance as if every unit were a independent ETTL group but without the randomness ETTL introduces because of framing and in focus detection).


----------

